# Cutest, Most beautiful, Most Active, ect. horse contest



## Marlea Warlea

can you put a donkey class in too??


----------



## masatisan

*Classes*
1.cute foal class
Whisper







2. cute mare class
Typhanie







3. cute stallion class
Lucifer







4. cute gelding class
Raphael







5. cute yearling/colt/filly class
Whisper as a yearling







7. most beautiful mare class







8. most beautiful stallion class
Paulo







9. most beautiful gelding class
Caleb


----------



## masatisan

12. horse in action: mare class







14. horse in action: gelding class







16. jumping







18. western








19. bonding with my horse








20. having fun with horse







21. bareback







23. walk








24. trot








25. canter









​


----------



## peppyrox

My entries 

9. most beautiful gelding class








14. horse in action: gelding class








17. dressage








18. western








19. bonding with my horse








20. having fun with horse








21. bareback








22. bridleless








24. trot








25. canter








More to come!


----------



## peppyrox

26. gallop








27. rear








28. buck








31. horse head








35. bay horse


----------



## apachewhitesox

1st pic = palomino horse
2nd pic = most beautiful gelding
3rd pic = chestnut gelding
4th pic = horse head

sorry i can't work out the whole wrap text thing


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Okay, here are my entries....
Love all the classes to choose from!


*3. cute stallion class
Sammy, Miniature Horse.*








 *6. most beautiful foal class**
Kizmit, Quarter Horse.*








*7. most beautiful mare class 
* *Jazz, Quarter Horse.*








*9. most beautiful gelding class
Smokey, Fjord/Arab Cross.*








*14. horse in action: gelding class
Smokey, Fjord/Arab Cross.* 









*19. bonding with my horse
Kizmit, QH.*








*20. having fun with horse
Kozmo, Miniature Horse*.








*31. horse head
Jazz, QH.*


----------



## jadeewood

photo 1 = class 1 - cutest foal 

photo 2 = class 10 - most beautiful yearling

photo 3 = class 7 - most beautiful mare 

photo 4 = class 9 = most beautiful gelding 

photo 5 = class 11 - horse in action foal class

photo 6 = class 16 - jumping 

photo 7 = class 19 - bonding with horses

photo 8 = class 27 - rear


----------



## fuadteagan

Hi everyone! Thx so much for entering my contest! I'm very happy but have a few updates. 
Classes:
Donkey 
Trail riding
I am already judging so keep the pics coming. The prize is undecided since there is a million gazillion classes. When we get to page 4 and no one has entered a specific category i will delete it. Tell ur friends!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexisalaska

5. cute yearling class
my [now yearling] shire colt garret, he has the cutest face ever and a blue eye, not to mention his big fat blaze, his pic from the breeder i am afraid to bring my phone out by him with thoes huge feet


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok just wondering could we have mare and foal and herd classes too please?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

1. (donkey lying down) = donkey class
2. (donkey and bay) = uhm... this is tough!! Do you think you could put a herd class because if you can, i'd like it to go in that, if not, just tell me and i'll choose a different class. thanx 
3. ( miniture mare with foal) = another question with this... do you think you could do a mare and foal class?? i've got so many good photos that don't belong in any class!
4. (grey pony head shot) either cutest gelding or horse head or both
5. (donkey rolling) = donkey class
6. ( black and white photo) = pony class, prettiest mare. 
7. ( little girl riding the chestnut with flaxan mane and tail) = cutest gelding, walking (HA!! look at his mouth!!)
8. (little girl hugging black pony) = bonding with my horse (even though it's not me i hope it still includes) prettiest mare, cutest mare, black horse
9.( little girl riding the chestnut with flaxan mane and tail) = cutest gelding, walking
10. (foal lying in the hay) = cute foal, beautiful foal


sorry if its hard to understand 
please write back about it if it's to hard to understand or want to talk to me


----------



## Rowzy

I used the same photo for some classes, so they arent all in order.
2. cute mare class
Gypsy










4. cute gelding class 
Roma (Eating the ice off the rail)









7. most beautiful mare class and horse head (the first picture)

















9, 37, 39, and 44. most beautiful gelding class grey/white horse, Arabian and Impeccably Groomed

















12. horse in action: mare class









14. horse in action: gelding class









19. bonding with my horse









23. walk









24. trot









25. canter









28. buck









30. horse show
Between Classes








At a different (schooling) show


----------



## Rowzy

And Pony class, if that would be OK. Gypsy is an arab, so not technically a pony, but is 13.2hh so she is pony sized.


----------



## equus717

1. cute foal class
QT-APHA she will be grey. 3 days old









2. cute mare class
Cinnamon grade pony 8 years old









6. most beautiful foal
Caddo Pinto 1 day old









7. most beautiful mare
Sophie my riding lesson horse. APHA 3 years old









11. horse in action foal
Caddo standing up for the first time.









12. horse in action mare
Nita my trainers mare AQHA 6 years old









18. western
Cutter APHA 4 years old.


----------



## equus717

19. Bonding with my horse
Cinnamon 8 years old. My son petting her for the first time. 









20. Having fun with my horse
Cinnamon Just enjoying riding her.









23. walk
Cupid 3 months old APHA









24. trot
Cutter 4 year old APHA









25. canter
Cutter









27. buck
QT 2 weeks old









36. Black horse
Dee 16 year old APHA









44. Impeccably groomed
Dee 16 year old APHA









45. Schooling
Cutter practicing our side pass before we went into the show ring.









37. Grey/White horse
PT 13 year old APHA


----------



## lildonkey8

Me Please!


Jumping


----------



## BennysLace

1.cute foal class Trekehner filly at 12hrs old








2. cute mare class Percheron mare with pony








4. cute gelding class Tricky OTTB








7. most beautiful mare class Trekehner mare








9. most beautiful gelding class Zuli the Murgese








11. horse in action:foal class Trekehner filly Pandy








12. horse in action: mare class Percheron








16. jumping Percheron mare








21. bareback APHA paint in denial Benny








24. trot percheron mare








30. horse show Percheron Klein winning showing off her prizes








43. draft Zuli Murgese








44. impeccably groomed Zuli Murgese











Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/cutest-most-beautiful-most-active-ect-82209/#ixzz1ILBW6tnf


----------



## fuadteagan

adding:
Pony
Mare and Foal
Herd


----------



## Rowzy

Herd: 
My little herd


----------



## Marlea Warlea

when does it close?


----------



## Sarahandlola

2. cute mare class










4. cute gelding class 












7. most beautiful mare class 










9. most beautiful gelding class












12. horse in action: mare class












16. jumping



















17. dressage











23. walk











24. trot



















25. canter











31. horse head










35. bay horse











38. pony


----------



## Zora

1.cute foal class

2. cute mare class
Morning Glory








3. cute stallion class
4. cute gelding class 
5. cute yearling/colt/filly class
6. most beautiful foal class
Morning Glory a few days old. Hispano-Arab.








7. most beautiful mare class 








8. most beautiful stallion class
9. most beautiful gelding class
10. most beautiful yearling/colt/filly class
11. horse in action:foal class
Morning Glory.








12. horse in action: mare class
Pesky








13. horse in action: stallion class
14. horse in action: gelding class
15. horse in action: yearling/colt/filly class
16. jumping
17. dressage
18. western
19. bonding with my horse
20. having fun with horse
Trail riding Pesky.








21. bareback
22. bridleless
23. walk
24. trot

25. canter
26. gallop.

27. rear
28. buck
29. fall
30. horse show
Angel, Mini horse.








31. horse head
Morning Glory age 4








32. palomino horse
33. buckskin horse
34. chestnut horse
Pesky








35. bay horse
Angel








36. black horse
Midnight








37. grey/white horse
Morning Glory








38. pony
Midnight, Mini horse.








39. arabian
Majic.








40. AQH
Pesky, age 24.








41. APH
42. gaited
43. draft
44. impeccably groomed


----------



## Zora

1.cute foal class
Morning Glory







24. 
24. trot
Me and Pesky. Age 24









26. gallop.
me riding Pesky.


----------



## apachewhitesox

OMG ^^^ Midnight the mini is so freakin adorable I just wanna squeaze it!!!


----------



## Dustan

Omg omg I don't get my camera back till Friday =[ *Hope* it doesn't close before then!!!


----------



## Dustan

Won't get my camera back for a few weeks so just uploaded the ones I have on my computer

*Cute foal class *My stallions foal _Not named_











*Cute stallion class/Horse head *He didn't want to come in for a ride _Trans Spin Off_











*Most beautiful stallion class *I think horses look the best when they are untouched _Trans Spin Off_










class

*Western *NOT me riding _Trans Spin Off_











*Canter *Not me riding _Trans Spin Off_











*Palomino horse *Natural, not brush nor washed. _Trans Spin Off_


----------



## lildonkey8

apachewhitesox said:


> OMG ^^^ Midnight the mini is so freakin adorable I just wanna squeaze it!!!


 LOL that's what i thought! Sorry girl, he's taken


----------



## fuadteagan

Hey GUYS! Omg, you're making this so tough!! OMG.... I can't even judge because I love them all. But, I have to. Anyway, I will probably end the contest in a few days, depends how many comments I get in between then......


----------



## apachewhitesox

lildonkey8 said:


> LOL that's what i thought! Sorry girl, he's taken


hmmmm we'll have to see about that  I might just have to sneak over and take him


----------



## rileydog6

jumping stella solid paint 








cute stallion class splash mini









bareback









most beautiful gelding class leo thoroughbred









horse head









having fun with horse flitter dartmoor









pony toril fjord









showing


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Marlea Warlea said:


> 1. (donkey lying down) = donkey class
> 2. (donkey and bay) = uhm... this is tough!! Do you think you could put a herd class because if you can, i'd like it to go in that, if not, just tell me and i'll choose a different class. thanx
> 3. ( miniture mare with foal) = another question with this... do you think you could do a mare and foal class?? i've got so many good photos that don't belong in any class!
> 4. (grey pony head shot) either cutest gelding or horse head or both
> 5. (donkey rolling) = donkey class
> 6. ( black and white photo) = pony class, prettiest mare.
> 7. ( little girl riding the chestnut with flaxan mane and tail) = cutest gelding, walking (HA!! look at his mouth!!)
> 8. (little girl hugging black pony) = bonding with my horse (even though it's not me i hope it still includes) prettiest mare, cutest mare, black horse
> 9.( little girl riding the chestnut with flaxan mane and tail) = cutest gelding, walking
> 10. (foal lying in the hay) = cute foal, beautiful foal
> 
> 
> sorry if its hard to understand
> please write back about it if it's to hard to understand or want to talk to me


 

i took more photos yesterday, so im adding them too, just tell me if its too much though :/
oh and by the way the stuff in red writing is the photos my little bro took. I thaught they were too good not too include, but just cause i didn't acctually take it. So if one of them does acctaully win, please give the crredit to my brother (his name is Hunter) thankyou.




class 2. cute mare class (little pony with bunny ears) happy easter lol!

class 16/21 bareback and jumping (me jumping marlea bareback so i guess it fits into both)

21. bareback- same pony... marlea and me standing on a platform bareback 


21. bareback/24. trot- same thing again  it fits into both classes so i'll put it in both 

21. bareback/25. canter- i love this photo-isn't he such a great photographer (lol)

class 16/21 bareback and jumping- (me jumping barrel

24. trot- just the legs  i think it's pretty effective 

19- bonding (me brushing marlea)



ok i hope it all makes sence, please include these and my previously posted in the judging..... thankyou sooooooooooooo much for putting up with me


----------



## kmdstar

Saving a spot!


----------



## kmdstar

Oops! I couldn't edit that last post to add the pictures. Sorry! 

The horse in all these picures is the same, except for the Chestnut horse one.

Name: Starlite.
Breed: Standardbred/Quarter Horse.
Age: 10 years old.

2. Cute mare class










7. Most beautiful mare class










12. Horse in action: mare class










16. Jumping










18. Western










19. Bonding with my horse










21. Bareback










22. Bridleless










24. Trot










26. Gallop










30. Horse show










31. Horse head










34. (liver) Chestnut horse - Dream, 25 year old Morgan mare.










35. Bay horse










44. Impeccably groomed


----------



## fuadteagan

I will judge on Wednesday Probably.....


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ohh goody


----------



## Dustan

dum de dum dum dum de dum de dum dum


----------



## Marlea Warlea

its friday


----------



## Dustan

Yup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

no. It's pi


----------



## omgpink

horse in action: mare class









horse in action: gelding class


----------



## lildonkey8

Wow the mare in action is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! How did you get that?!


----------



## omgpink

Thank you, I got it at my work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan

HI! I will start judging!! So contest closed . I just want to send a shout-out to everyone who entered. Thank you very much. It is going to be fun to judge!


----------



## fuadteagan

Class #1: Cute foal class
(I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put _so&so's_ horses)
This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry 

1st place... Congratulations Morning Glory! I love this pic and if I'm not mistaken I think the owner was -thinks- Zora or Zara or something of the sort. He is a cute little brown foal! I loved the picture alot! 

2nd place... Dustin's foal
3rd place... Whisper
4th place... equus717's foal
5th place... BennysLace's foal
6th place... Jadeewood's foal
7th place... Marlea Warlea

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Zora

fuadteagan said:


> Class #1: Cute foal class
> (I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put _so&so's_ horses)
> This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry
> 
> 1st place... Congratulations Morning Glory! I love this pic and if I'm not mistaken I think the owner was -thinks- Zora or Zara or something of the sort. He is a cute little brown foal! I loved the picture alot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## fuadteagan

Class two: Cute mare class 
(I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put so&so's horses)
This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry 

1st place... Gypsy owned by Rowzy! I love this pic~ She looks precious

2nd place..... Marlea Warlea's horse, your first post

3rd place..... Starlite kmdstar's horse...

4th place..... Zora's horse

5th place.... Marlea Warlea "bunny ears"! very cute, pm me about a special easter gift 

6th place.... sarahandlola's horse

7th place.... BennysLace's horse

8th place.... Typhanie (I love your pic and at first was going to like put it at the top but the horse is beautiful not like really cute, she is gorgeous but not like a fuzzy cute mini horse,)

9th place cinnamon owned by equus717


----------



## fuadteagan

@Zora, can you please pm me?


----------



## fuadteagan

Class 3: Cute stallion class
(I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put so&so's horses)
This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry 

1st place.. Sammy! SO CUTE! I LOVE MINIS!

2nd place... splash mini owned by rileydog6!

3rd place... Lucifer!

4th place... Dustan's horse

5th place... morning glory!!!


----------



## fuadteagan

class 4: cute gelding class
(I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put so&so's horses)
This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry 

1st: Raphael

2nd: Roma

3rd: BennysLace's horse

4th: Sarahandlola's horse

5th: Marlea Warlea's gray pony

6th Marlea Warlea's chestnut pony

7th: morning glory


----------



## fuadteagan

class 5: cute yearling/colt/filly class
1st place PM me for a prize! Thanks alot..

1st: Whisper
2nd: Garret
3rd: Morning Glory


----------



## fuadteagan

class 6: most beautiful foal
1st place have to PM *me* for prizes! Thanks

1st:Kizmit
2nd: Caddo, the pinto, 
3rd: Marlea Warlea
4th: Morning Glory


----------



## fuadteagan

most beautiful mare
OK, got to go to sleep now so making it short. Read other posts for info. thx

1st: Jazz
2nd: BennysLace
3rd: Zora's chesnut
4th: Marlea Warlea's B/W pic
5th: Sophie
6th: Starlite
7th: Sarahandlola's horse
8th: Rawzy's horse
9th:Jadeewood's horse
10th: masatison's horse
11th: Marlea Warlea's black p0ny


----------



## fuadteagan

Class #8= Cute Stallion Class
1. Dustan's horse , they do look best untouched 
2. Paula 
3. Morning Glory


----------



## fuadteagan

class 9: most beautiful gelding
(I will put horse's name if it was their but if not I will put so&so's horses)
This was hard to judge but here are the results please pm me for prize I am sorry but due to the # of class only 1st place gets a prize... sry 

1. peppyrox's just a good clear photo that I love!
2. Smokey I lovvvve fjords
3. Zuli , very pretty!
4. Sarahandlola
5. Rowzy
6. Leo
7. Jadeewood's horse
8. Raphaeel
9. apacewhitesox
10. Morning Glory


----------



## touchofsleep

Most beautiful gelding
Joker
















Horse action Gelding
Joker








Gelding cute class
Joker rolling in the mud after he was bathed 








Chesnut Joker


----------



## touchofsleep

oh wow what a waste of time lol im late


----------



## Dustan

yay =]


----------



## Marlea Warlea

uhm you said i get a special easter prize??


----------



## fuadteagan

Yes,  Sorry, I will contact you when it was finished!


----------



## Dustan

.......


----------



## jrcci

19. bonding.


----------



## fuadteagan

Sorry, I forgot about this.... Sry..mmm I will work on it...


----------



## Spyder

fuadteagan said:


> Sorry, I forgot about this.... Sry..mmm I will work on it...



Don't forget the other contest you have.

There is a sticky on the top on this section of the forum about starting contests.

Making sure they actually get finished was part of a huge controversy a few years ago and many stopped entering due to this problem.


----------



## fuadteagan

Spyder, I understand. As I said, sorry. I really have been busy and I wish I had more times on HF but unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Spyder

fuadteagan said:


> Spyder, I understand. As I said, sorry. I really have been busy and I wish I had more times on HF but unfortunately I don't.



Don't be afraid to ask for help.

Put a close to the poem contest and ask two mods to judge it. That way you have 1 contest to do and ask for someone to judge it or do the judging in stages ( first 3 classes--then next--then next).


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Because there has been no activity from the OP on this thread since 5.23, I'm going to go ahead and close this. 
*Apologies to everyone who entered, but this goes to show that sometimes HUGE class lists are not a good idea as they can be hard to manage.* 

Fuadteagan -- If you have managed to write up the winners and just haven't gotten around to posting them, please PM me and I can re-open or post them for you. 

Sorry guys.


----------

